# New Member!



## Gizi (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello! I'm new to this forum. I have never had any mice before but really want 2 mice that need to be rehomed. I am still trying to convince my parents but I'm sure I'll get them!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi! I think it's a better idea to get 3 female mice. In case one gets I'll or passes away the other two still have company. Although I do like groups of four


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello


----------

